# First timer for the Maumee



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey out there OGFers, can't stand it no more going to make the trip to the Maumee for my first time, for this thing they call the run!!!!!! I know everybody has there hot holes, not lucking for that. Just want a couple pointers, and anything else that will help for what I need or need to know. As of right now I'm maken the trip by myself, its about 2 1/2 hr drive, so I wanta make sure I have what I need.... Remember I'm going up there with no clue, please help!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Check out website.... maumeetackle. Everything you wanna know is on there...rigs,equipment,water levels,temps...


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks 9left, I did find that site. Going to that wedsite is what has me all pumped to go.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

keep a eye on the Maumee Tackle site they will let you know when it is safe to cross over to Bluegrass unless you are fishing the other side of the river. There is places where you can spent the night in a camper, van, motor home or your car. I am also new at fishing the river I only been doing it for 2 yrs now. I would say get th4 most poplar color in the floating heads and tails. Get different weights on your sinkers as you never know which one you will need. Just enough weight to to get you to bounce off the bottom. Use 12 lbs test on your reel and 8lb test for your lead. That way if you get hung out you only lose you jig. I always make up a bunch so I am not trying to do it in the river. Good luck out there and be safe.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks mlayers.. The tip on the test line & leader wiil help, riggin them up befor is smart, yea something to do!!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

where abouts is a good place to shot for, as of right now I have the Maumee Tackle in my TomTom, fig. from there I should find the river. If anybody nows of a bridge are parking area that is good, that would been a lot of help.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

All depends on the water level when you go up. Orleans Park is usually a good starting point.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## century (Jul 12, 2012)

White St. access is a decent higher-water spot. As the water comes down, FT Meigs, Buttonwood, Bluegrass Island, and the rapids at Jerome Rd.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the info, its all been a helpful. Please keep it up.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

cast4life, just a little reminder when you do go. If the fish is not hooked in the mouth be sure and let it go. Game wardens are thick up there during the run and you never know where they are!
Good luck, and be prepared for combat fishing at it's best!


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

If you're coming from 2 1/2 hrs away, dont be in a big hurry to come up here. Its gonna be a late start with all the ice still in the river.The water is probably 33-34 degrees. If you want some big walleyes go out on Lake Erie


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

DeathFromAbove said:


> If you're coming from 2 1/2 hrs away, dont be in a big hurry to come up here. Its gonna be a late start with all the ice still in the river.The water is probably 33-34 degrees. If you want some big walleyes go out on Lake Erie


 Oh I'm in a hurry, hurry for this weather to get warm. NO I was going to not head up till it I been wanting to get out on the Lake Erie, that would be all new to me. I would love to pull a walleye out of a hole in the Ice.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cast4life...just be sure to start checking the maumee tackle website daily, starting in a couple weeks..click on "river conditions".. It will give you the current river level and conditions...levels of 580 to about 584 are decent fishing conditions...IMO, clarity doesn't mean a whole lot..the magic number for water temperature is about 40. Also keep an eye on the weather...it sucks big time when you see a good water level on the site...get up at 4am the next day and make the 3 hour drive only to find that a rainstorm the night before trashed the river. I think a great place to start for beginners is Buttonwood park.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive lived a mile from the Maumee my whole life. It is not fishing, it is not fun. Combat fishing, shoulder to shoulder, everyone throwing the same rig. Boring. Just meat fishing, not pleasurable at all. I don't fish the Maumee until summer. I won't drive half a mile to fish it. My advice is don't waste your time, unless you are just wanting filets.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Remember, no trebles. Single hook only. Basically two rigs. Straight lead head and grub or slip sinker, 18 inch leader, floating jig head and grub.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

It can be a blast but, I agree with bassthumb. I was born and raised in Maumee, the amount of people/pressure the river sees is ridiculous, used to be able to take the boat out to escape the crowds but now anyone that has a bath tub that floats puts it in. I have been boat fishing and been run in to three times, while anchored, by other boats. The river is a dangerous place early spring but is also a great fishery. Not worth the headache for me anymore. The spots listed above are all legit just make sure you get there before sunup/fishing time to get your spot. Good luck, if I can help you with any other info, send me a pm.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Guys all the info so far is great , thanks a lot!!! I sure an glad I asked.


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Like others have mentioned Maumee Tackle is a pretty good place to keep your eye on to see how river conditions are. They are a very good source of information. Don't be afraid to ask questions once you are on the river either, plenty of people are more than willing to help out. Don't lets others on here discourage you! Not sure why people feel the need to be negative just because its not for them. I enjoy fishing the run. I have met a great number of really good people and have never had to combat anything other than the river/weather conditions and fish. Good luck to ya!


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Maumee can be a lot of fun to fish. But to say its not combat fishing in the peak of the run....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

If possible, plan your first trip midweek. A lot less hassle week days.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Why would a yak be a bad option?

Do you have to be stationary to fish?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Bassthumb said:


> Ive lived a mile from the Maumee my whole life. It is not fishing, it is not fun. Combat fishing, shoulder to shoulder, everyone throwing the same rig. Boring. Just meat fishing, not pleasurable at all. I don't fish the Maumee until summer. I won't drive half a mile to fish it. My advice is don't waste your time, unless you are just wanting filets.


I'm with you on this one. It's not fun for me either, but "fun" is totally subjective and what I don't like might be the bee's knees to someone else. That's why I fish out of the way spots for my spring fix in the muddy M. Still fish to be had away from the crowds. It just takes one boob downstream of me with 80 lb test and 2oz pyramid sinkers to ruin my whole day and make me see red. I can't do it anymore in the main section of the run.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

GasFish26 said:


> Why would a yak be a bad option?
> 
> Do you have to be stationary to fish?
> 
> ...


 Your question is being discussed here:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=250743

I clipped a comment that IMO, sums up the issues pretty good.


> Its been many years since I fished the run, too crowded and to many A holes but the flows in the spring on the river are no joke, if the flows are hardly anything the fish are not around, so its a double edged sword. Ive seen 40 HP 16 ft'rs not have enough juice to get up the chutes and the spots youll want to fish are along the current seams where the people are lined up shoulder to shoulder, in the center of the river boats, big boats are anchored to each other down the center and there casting to your feet on the shore and the shore guys are casting to the edge of the boats, its quite a scene, IMHO I wouldn't suggest it but Id suggest you going and shore fishing it a few times before you make that decision. Its wide open heavy flows so as long as your went downstream from spot a to spot b youd have a shot at it but again, its BIG water and a lot of it so youd probably need a 20+ lb anchor to hold you, I know my buddys take 2-25lbers to hold up there in a small deep v boat, its all shale rock so getting anchors to hold is tough but hen they do, getting then unstuck is always a chore.
> 
> I d suggest watching the videos and doing it from shore first, Im sure youll have a better idea of your own skills after that. I would suggest later in the run when the white bass are in and still a few eyes, that's when the river is lower and more manageable and catching both species is a blast, my best days were when we got into both species on the overlap. water is much warmer then too in case of a flip. even wet waded a few times late in the run.


I don't want this thread to get further off topic. Please feel free to enter in to that discussion.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

KaGee said:


> If possible, plan your first trip midweek. A lot less hassle week days.


Totally agree. I refuse to fish the river on weekends or after work. Just too many ding dongs.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Your question is being discussed here:
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=250743
> 
> I clipped a comment that IMO, sums up the issues pretty good.
> ...


As a veteran up there, I feel this should be pinned at the top every spring. I own a boat that would be perfect for the run up there and I've never even given it a thought. Iwill never take my boat up there. Ive seen the worst possible scenario happen to the most experienced guys up there.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Redhunter1012 said:


> As a veteran up there, I feel this should be pinned at the top every spring. I own a boat that would be perfect for the run up there and I've never even given it a thought. Iwill never take my boat up there. Ive seen the worst possible scenario happen to the most experienced guys up there.


With the addition of warning boaters to NEVER anchor off the back of you boat on the maumee. This could save someones life.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you tip the jigs with Anything?

Maggots? Minnows? Powebait?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

GasFish26 said:


> Do you tip the jigs with Anything?
> 
> Maggots? Minnows? Powebait?
> 
> ...


It would be safe to say 99 percent of the anglers do not tip thier jigs in the river.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

No bait necessary. Speculation is fish strike more out annoyance than hungar, at least during the spawn... post spawn they are hungry and don't need to be enticed with live bait. Some use attractants, others impregnated grubs. To each his own.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

looking at the extended forecast i'll be surprised if the run doesn't start till mid april , it's lookin' awfully cold for this time of year, do any of you locals have any recent pix of the ice on the river ? curious what the shore lines look like this time of year, JON


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Just to the east of Perrysburg the river is all stacked up with ice. But the question is not so much here but what is coming at us from the west... There is a lot of ice west of Grand Rapids towards Defiance. It's going to be a while.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

GasFish26 said:


> Why would a yak be a bad option?
> 
> Do you have to be stationary to fish?
> 
> ...


GasFish, yak would be dangerous because of the current and crowded conditions. Not sure you could maneuver the lines and people with a paddle...and fish.

I'm certain that somebody's tried it. 

I wouldn't.


----------



## century (Jul 12, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Photos of the river from the weekend. Hope the link works.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Be very careful! The Maumee will carry you away real fast.I have seen many guys go down not fun! that water is Cold! most of them got up and out pretty quick,saw one guy floating down the river Went about1/4 mile and was picked up by one of last boats. Being courteous helps when the are a lot of people,but if you step out of the line you will lose your place. It seems like the gap closes all by itself. Take plenty of what you will need most of what is popular won't be on the shelf and triple the price take plenty of line too.I've some spool me from across the river or down stream and then cut my line.Many tangles. I have had some good times. Snagging will set you back about $250.00 or more.Not worth it when they are out for $$$. I have been threatened with a fine during an inspection of my fish. It's not always like that,if you are standing next to some one who sweeping their rod continuously it's time to move!They pay real close attention to that area.


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

whats the best type of string to use Mono or Fluoro on the river,.I know what lb I'll prbly use just not sure on type. Thanks everyone on here for everything its help plan my trip.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Line selection is never ending debate. Plenty mono and braid supporters.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

IMHO, 20 pound braid with a 10 pound flouro leader. NO BRAIDED LEADERS


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

James F said:


> Be very careful! The Maumee will carry you away real fast.I have seen many guys go down not fun! that water is Cold! most of them got up and out pretty quick,saw one guy floating down the river Went about1/4 mile and was picked up by one of last boats. Being courteous helps when the are a lot of people,but if you step out of the line you will lose your place. It seems like the gap closes all by itself. Take plenty of what you will need most of what is popular won't be on the shelf and triple the price take plenty of line too.I've some spool me from across the river or down stream and then cut my line.Many tangles. I have had some good times. Snagging will set you back about $250.00 or more.Not worth it when they are out for $$$. I have been threatened with a fine during an inspection of my fish. It's not always like that,if you are standing next to some one who sweeping their rod continuously it's time to move!They pay real close attention to that area.


...dude..$250 in tackle???? For snags?? Remind me to stand no where near you on the river..


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I believe he meant 250$ fine for snagging fish!!! Not on jigs he is losing in the river.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Gotcha...thanks


----------



## Walleye Queen (Mar 19, 2014)

Check out the Maumee River Walleye Run ~ Past, Present & Future on FB...lots of great experienced fishermen/women that love sharing information!


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

thanks a lot


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

Walleye Queen said:


> Check out the Maumee River Walleye Run ~ Past, Present & Future on FB...lots of great experienced fishermen/women that love sharing information![/QU) I heard there is legal actions heading towards the person who runs that page for copyright ininfringement for using a designers image for monetary gains without his permission. Any truth to that?


----------



## Walleye Queen (Mar 19, 2014)

_TAKE IT TO PM's... NOT THE FORUMS_


----------



## Countryboyforlyfe (Mar 11, 2014)

_TAKE IT TO PM's_


----------



## Walleye Queen (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL no need  I think I made my point


----------

